# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  المريخ يحسم صفقة التاج وسمؤال بجلسة الفريق طارق والجزار

## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ يحسم صفقة  التاج وسمؤال بجلسة الفريق طارق والجزار 




حسمت  لجنة تسجيلات نادي المريخ صفقة الثنائي التاج أبراهيم وسمؤال ميرغني بصورة  نهائية بعد الجلسة التي جمعت الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر والطيب الجزار مع  اللاعبان ظهر أمس بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ، وتناولت كل تفاصيل مدة  التعاقد والمقابل المادي، في إنتظار فتح باب الإنتقالات الشتوية لإكمال  إجراءات التسجيل.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*معقول التاج ابراهيم  يانااااااااااس  ! ! !

مشطوب الهلال قبل ( خمسة ) سنواااااااااات
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*السمؤال ماشي بس التاج معقوله ياناس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج ابراهيم ظهير هلال الابيض اكثر لاعب مدافع نال جوائز سوداني خلال الموسم الحالي  وافضل ظهير أيمن بالبلد حاليا وبشهادة كل المدربين وخاصة جبرة وإبراهومة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعاني الان من ضعف الأطراف خاصة الطرف الايمن ووجود التاج مكسب كبير لهذه الخانة
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*التاج لاعب ممتاز ومفيد يعني عشان مشطوب الهلال م يتسجل لاعب المدرب شايف انو اضافه فنيه
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*بدات التسجيلات وبدات الدوامة السنوية 

اتمني من كل قلبي النجاح للوافدين الجدد
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ناس الهلال تحسرو على شطبه
*

----------


## سيف نمر

*سمؤال ده الطرف اليمين بتاع الخرطوم 3 ولا أنا غلطان !!!!
اذا هو فهو لاعب ممتاز وسريع ومهارته عالية
*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*أحمد الباشا كان مشطوب الهلال  

ونجح في المريخ...أ
اتمني ان لا نستعجل الحكم عليه..
لو نجح خير وبركة..
ولو فشل لنا أجر الاجتهاد.
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*التاج وسمؤل بالاضافة للسمانى يعتبرون افضل مدافعين فى البلد
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*التاج نفس طريقة الباشا لعب 5 شهور و شطبوه
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*نرجو تعريف كامل بالسمؤال ميرغني
والسماني الصاوي 
لو أمكن ذلك
*

----------

